# lantern tool post rocker



## tew45 (Apr 25, 2017)

I need a couple of lantern tool post rockers for a 12 inch Atlas lathe.  Either to purchase or how to machine some for personal use.


----------



## dlane (Apr 26, 2017)

Scribe / saw / grinder on material  , maybe until you find some


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 26, 2017)

Figure out the length and arc you need.  Get piece of round stock that corresponds and is as wide as your rockers need to be.  Cut the rockers as shown below.


----------



## francist (Apr 26, 2017)

This style works too and is a lot easier to make than the actual rocker type. Between the three different notch heights and the angle built in to the tool holders, you can get about any centre height you need. 

-frank


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 26, 2017)

like Charles says ---get the arc degrees needed and find a flat piece of material---drill a half inch hole in center and grab a long half inch bolt to mount between two nuts--then put in lathe chuck and turn the circle size you need and the thickness you need---you should get at least two or more sections by cutting as Charles shows with band saw or hack saw---Dave


----------



## whitmore (Apr 26, 2017)

tew45 said:


> I need a couple of lantern tool post rockers for a 12 inch Atlas lathe.  Either to purchase or how to machine some for personal use.


It might take a sphere turning rig.  The rocker (on my old post) seats against the spherical
concavity in the surrounding washer, though others have a slot
in a thick washer (would take a cylinder section).   Examine the parts you have.


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 26, 2017)

You really don't need to use a rocker under the toolholder. Use some flat washers under the toolholder to bring the tool close to center height then adjust the tool in or out of the toolholder to perfectly center it.  Once you lock the tool down, every time you remove the holder and replace it it will be on center.


----------



## tew45 (Apr 30, 2017)

After some research I think the rockers will conform to a 2.5 inch radius.  So 5 inch OD tubing with a .375 wall would work for machining stock. The length and needed width would have to be cut and the sections milled to around .312 then one side milled flat and cross grooved.  Case harden the complete rockers.  I will check my scrap pile for the tubing.  Another option; .312 rectangular stock might be heated and bent to the right arc and be milled and case hardened.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 30, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ATLAS-C...642848?hash=item25d58dff20:g:Bk4AAOSww9xZBSEo


----------



## 4ssss (May 3, 2017)

Why would you want to use a lantern tool post when a quick change is so much better?


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 3, 2017)

4ssss said:


> Why would you want to use a lantern tool post when a quick change is so much better?



for one , price, for getting into tight places with small tools, lantern way mo better than quick change.


----------



## 4ssss (May 4, 2017)

If you can draw me up a sketch of the radius with some dimensions I'll knock you out a couple if I have the material in my shop.


----------



## george wilson (May 12, 2017)

I hesitated for years to get an Aloris type tool holder. Since I have,I have never looked back. The Aloris type block adds a great deal of rigidity to your lathe. I have a smaller tool block on my Hardinge HLVH lathe,and would never want to be without it.

The block type tool holders have never stopped me from getting into tight places. I might just use a longer cutting tool if I had to have more reach.

Even many years ago,when I made a quick 2" square tool block for my Atlas lathe,I noticed at once the improved rigidity and smoother finishes it gave. I guess the cost held me back,but I got a used Aloris and a dozen tool holders for cheap.

The block style greatly improves the speed you can work at,if you are making some money on a job. I mean GREATLEY (sp?) faster.

Lathe makers supply their lathes with rocker type tool holders because THEY ARE CHEAP.

Even the CHEAPEST Chinese piston type tool block will be infinitely better than an old fashioned tool holder of the "lantern" type.


----------

